# Free for the picnickers & partyers (with 1 1/8th treadless steerers).



## mickle (20 Jun 2017)

First five responders get a First Batch Sample of our new _*3mm Stainless Threadless Headset Spacer & Bottle Cap Removal Tool.*_
*

*


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2017)

Please,does it come with beverages ?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (20 Jun 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## jayonabike (20 Jun 2017)

Yes please


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Jun 2017)

Oh yes please.


----------



## mickle (20 Jun 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Please,does it come with beverages ?


One.


----------



## mickle (20 Jun 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Yes please.


Two.


----------



## mickle (20 Jun 2017)

jayonabike said:


> Yes please


Three.


----------



## mickle (20 Jun 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Oh yes please.


Four.


----------



## mickle (20 Jun 2017)

Where's bloody TheClaude? She always miraculously appears first in line when there's free stuff ...


----------



## mickle (20 Jun 2017)

PM me your postal address fellows and I'll get them out to you asap :-)


----------



## broady (20 Jun 2017)

This looks interesting! !
If there's one left I'd be interested


----------



## winjim (20 Jun 2017)

No thankyou.


----------



## mickle (20 Jun 2017)

broady said:


> This looks interesting! !



Was that a 'yes please'? or just an observation?


----------



## Nibor (20 Jun 2017)

Yes please


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2017)

Thanks !


----------



## mickle (20 Jun 2017)

broady said:


> This looks interesting! !
> If there's one left I'd be interested


Five!


----------



## mickle (20 Jun 2017)

Nibor said:


> Yes please


Six then.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2017)

Not much of a feckin choice is there: None in feckin orange. Fekkin poor that. Not as good as the last fekkin giveaway. Feck me.


----------



## mickle (20 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4850080, member: 45"]Do you do a corkscrew?[/QUOTE]

Christ, what century are you living in? Didn't corkscrews go the way of ashtrays and Clackers?


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> Not much of a feckin choice is there: None in feckin orange. Fekkin poor that. Not as good as the last fekkin giveaway. Feck me.


 Orange? Are you mad. The natural colour will go perfectly on my matt black stead, and allow for the cracking of the occasional bottle whilst in the saddle


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jun 2017)

What can you offer someone that drinks cheap, weak, pissy beer from cans?


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Jun 2017)

Me fifth.


----------



## Drago (20 Jun 2017)

Bugger. Missed out.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jun 2017)

I like Skol said:


> What can you offer someone that drinks cheap, weak, pissy beer from cans?


Do you know anyone like that Skolly?


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Do you know anyone like that Skolly?


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2017)

Looks more like a knuckle duster for someone with odd-placed fingers.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jun 2017)

Dammit. Am I too late to the party? Has that bastard McGinty snaffled mine???


----------



## Nibor (20 Jun 2017)

Thanks for stretching it


----------



## mickle (21 Jun 2017)

Problem. To my surprise, upon testing the bottle cap removal tool part of this first batch of the component we've discovered that it doesn't (FFS) remove bottle caps. 

Despatch of your spanky new freebies will have to wait until they've been re-engineered. 

*sigh*


----------



## I like Skol (21 Jun 2017)

mickle said:


> Problem. To my surprise, upon testing the bottle cap removal tool part of this first batch of the component we've discovered that it doesn't (FFS) remove bottle caps.
> 
> Despatch of your spanky new freebies will have to wait until they've been re-engineered.
> 
> *sigh*


Oh how I laughed! My ring pull opening cans don't look so stupid now do they?


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2017)

Have you tested whether the spacer actually spaces?


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> Have you tested whether the spacer actually spaces?


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2017)

I'd just treated myself to four bottles of holsten pils,what am I gonna do now ?


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> I'd just treated myself to four bottles of holsten pils,what am I gonna do now ?


use your falsies on it.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> use your falsies on it.


I presume your referring to my teeth ?


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Tits


I take offence to that,there real !


----------



## gaijintendo (21 Jun 2017)

Market them as Daffodil holders!


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> Market them as Daffodil holders!


Runs sentence through head to ensure swear filter has not kicked in.........


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Jun 2017)

Your tool reminded me of the Maillard Heliomatic bottle top and hub remover. (Early 1980's)
A very rare and essential tool, if you have a Maillard Heliomatic hub.


----------



## mickle (20 Sep 2017)




----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2017)

Received this morning,thanks !!


----------



## jayonabike (20 Sep 2017)

I'd forgotten about this. Nice surprise in the post this morning. Thanks!


----------



## Nibor (20 Sep 2017)

Got mine today I had completely forgotten


----------



## mickle (20 Sep 2017)

In situ pictures would be very much appreciated - once y'all have worked out how to fit them ...


----------



## jayonabike (21 Sep 2017)

It's a bit busy under my handlebars with my lights so I've fitted it above the stem.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Sep 2017)

jayonabike said:


> It's a bit busy under my handlebars with my lights so I've fitted it above the stem.
> 
> View attachment 374570
> 
> ...


 There's one born every minute! Thankfully, in the event of an accident he wont be having any kids, Darwinism in action


----------



## broady (21 Sep 2017)

I'm hoping to get mine fitted at the weekend.
Just need to decide which bike it's going on!!


----------



## jayonabike (21 Sep 2017)

Yeah on second thoughts


----------



## theclaud (2 Oct 2017)

I put this in the Beer thread but I suppose it oughta go here as well. The Kaffenback is bottle-ready.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Oct 2017)

Brilliant idea, you should also make one that doesn't need to fit onto a bike, you know like a portable one, I rec it could catch on.


----------



## gaijintendo (2 Oct 2017)

I'm so jealous of all these people who are aloud to take their bikes into the house...


----------



## gaijintendo (2 Oct 2017)

User said:


> What, like you could use on a train?


Or, you could push the button beside the door. Save some time and effort


----------

